# 2 coats 1 cut-in?



## jcpaint (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi

I'm looking for advice on painting.. We have this room where we taped everything, and then cut the edges and then painted the room... 

We then untaped everything because we thought we were good to go, however we've noticed that the middle section looks a little blotchy (especially compared with the cut-in)

So I'm wondering if people would advise that its okay to just do a second coat over the main wall and not to do a second cut (because that would require retaping everything) Would it look okay to just repaint a second coat and not do a second coat of cut?


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

It is really recommended you cut in again. Try cutting in without the tape. The second coat glides on better so it is easier. You also don't have to get right up to the original line, just 1/8" or 1/16" will be fine for a second coat.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Like Matthew said, you should cut in again if you roll it again. If not you will see a difference from where you rolled the second time and where you only cut once. You want to maintain a wet edge between your cut in and rolling. You want the paint to dry uniform ally across the board, so your cut and roll marry together. Its always recommended that you apply two coats of paint, especially with a color change.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

2 cuts ...2 roll= no problems .................


----------



## jcpaint (Feb 7, 2011)

*thanks*

Thanks for the advice. I guess I better roll up my sleeves again...


----------

